# 2.5 Gal Betta Tank Mate



## Dragon Scale Male Betta (May 9, 2017)

Hello Betta Hobbyists!
I'd like to give some quick details before I start in on my question, so here goes:

I recently purchased a dragon scale Betta male, and he currently lives in a 2.5gal tank. I realize this is quite small, but I only have the one fish, so I thought it would suffice for the moment. My tank has no plant life, no rocks, and no artificial decorations. (Simply put: just an empty tank and my fish). I originally put rocks into the tank, but my betta male would not eat the food pellets that landed on the bottom, so I removed the rocks in the hopes that he would eat anything that fell. (I am not overfeeding him; I only put in 3 pellets in the morning and another 3 at night. He just doesn't get to the food fast enough before they have sunk to the bottom, and then he won't touch them). I then removed the rocks so that he would be able to eat them, but he still won't touch anything that touches the bottom of the tank. I have since changed his feeding habits - by putting one pellet in at a time until he eats it, before dropping another. This has worked out a lot better.

I have been thinking about getting a bottom feeder to help with the leftover food. My question is this: Is it a good idea to get a secondary, bottom-feeding fish so that my tank stays clean; and if so, what are the best tank mates given my small tank?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


A 2.5 gallon is too small to add any other fish or anything else. A turkey baster is a good tool to pick up uneaten food and fish waste.


----------



## Dragon Scale Male Betta (May 9, 2017)

I thought as much, but I wanted to make doubly sure. Thanks for the tip about using a turkey baster, as well! I should have thought of using a pipette, but it didn't quite come to me.

I'm sure he'll love it, too!


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi why not get a snail/shrimp. I have 1 in my 3.5 gallon tank but i do have a planted tank this helps keep things balanced. I noticed snails poops a lot so in return it serves as a fertilizer for my plants. Snails also eats not just leftovers but algae as well. Keeps my tank clean.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Tankmates aren't a good idea in such a small tank. If he doesn't have any plants you should also try to get some, being without a place to hide can really stress a betta out and lead to fin biting. Petco has some nice silk ones. Also, try and see if you can find a food that floats long enough for him to eat it. I use NLS, it's a good quality food and seems to float a while. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SahelSandWing (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forums!!

IF you really want a tank mate for your betta, maybe get a snail.

They can eat up the waste and uneaten food, as long as you get a relatively small one that doesn't reproduce like crazy (basically, dont get bladder snails)


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

I find nerite snails are fantastic at demolishing uneaten food and algea, butttt they poop, alot.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Nerite snails only eat algae and will starve to death if not provided with it. 

As mentioned, you should switch to a food that floats better such as New Life Spectrum small fish formula or Omega One Betta Buffet pellets. Feed one pellet at a time to assure he gets it, and remove it with a turkey baster if he doesn't. You do need some kind of cover, such as silk plants or low light live plants such as anubias and java fern.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Snails do not eat waste; nothing eats waste. The Number 1 cause of death in Nerites is starvation from lack of natural algae. The only critter which will work in a 2.5 is an Assassin Snail. Gives you the excuse to feed your Betta the occasional frozen bloodworm.


----------

